# اقتراح حول لوحة التحكم



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*لوحه التحكم
اللي هي دي




عايز الغي منها الجمله بتاعه الغاء اشتراكك في الموضوع
ونكتفي بوجودها في أدوات الموضوع





لان موبيلي تاتش بالاضافه للتابلت

وكتير جدا بدوس من غير ما اخد بالي عليها 
*​


----------



## grges monir (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ابقى ركز يا عم الحاج هههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الموضوع بسيط
شوية تركيز


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

لألأ انا عندي نفس مشكلته

الموب ششته اقل من ربع بوصة ^_^


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*وهو عشان موبايلك تاتش ...عايز تعكنن على أهالينا أحنا لية ؟*
:a63::a63::a63:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ابقى ركز يا عم الحاج هههههههه





حبيب يسوع قال:


> الموضوع بسيط
> شوية تركيز



*
حاضر هركز بس ملحوظه تليفوني 3 بوصه 
3 بوصه بشوف فيهم المنتدي كله 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> لألأ انا عندي نفس مشكلته
> 
> الموب ششته اقل من ربع بوصة ^_^


*حبيبي يا ابو لي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهو عشان موبايلك تاتش ...عايز تعكنن على أهالينا أحنا لية ؟*
> :a63::a63::a63:
> 
> [/CENTER]


*براحتي :act23:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أكتوبر 2013)

في امل ان الاداره ترد بالرفض او القبول?


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2013)

اشتري موبايل اكبر. عندي سامسونج س4 والشاشة حلوة اهو 

معاك انها مزعجة لك بس هتكون مزعجة  أكثر للأعضاء المستخدمين للديسكتوب لو حذفناها

الحل الأفضل هو في ستايل نسخة المنتدى التجريبية الي بحضر ليها. هتشوف الفرق فيها صدقني.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أكتوبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> اشتري موبايل اكبر. عندي سامسونج س4 والشاشة حلوة اهو
> 
> معاك انها مزعجة لك بس هتكون مزعجة  أكثر للأعضاء المستخدمين للديسكتوب لو حذفناها
> 
> الحل الأفضل هو في ستايل نسخة المنتدى التجريبية الي بحضر ليها. هتشوف الفرق فيها صدقني.


*منتظر النسخه الجديده من زماااااااااااااان*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

في معاد معين للنسخة الجديدة ديه !!!


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2013)

شغال فيها. هحاول اضع صور بين الحين الآخر.


----------

